#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-05
<bkerensa> valorie: http://youtu.be/acLkfmecTTs <-- Video of our Jam
<peanutb> bkerensa_: amazon eh?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-09
<bkerensa> valorie: How do I get Kubuntu CD's and stickers to have at the PuppetConf Ubuntu Booth?
<valorie> you might ask in #kubunu-devel
<valorie> I've not ever been able to get them, but they might be available somewhere
<valorie> hey, I wanted to ask you for a favor -- how do I get in touch with O'Reilly to beg for some prizes?
<valorie> we are looking for stuff for our Ada Lovelace competition for UW
<valorie> and I foolishly agreed to get it
<valorie> you got stuff from them, right?
<bkerensa> marsee@oreilly.com 
<bkerensa> also let me find her assistants e-mail
<bkerensa> valorie: I would e-mail marsee@oreilly.com and CC: kc@oreilly.com
<bkerensa> just make a list
<bkerensa> and request them and they should send them too you
<valorie> oooo, I guess I'll have to look at the catalog
<valorie> although I'd rather get coupons I think
<valorie> so the women can choose what they like
<valorie> thank you
<bkerensa> oh in that case
<bkerensa> valorie: E-mail and ask for their ebook coupons
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> that's the choice?
<valorie> specific books or ebooks?
<valorie> because those coupons float around everywhere
<valorie> I guess I'll provide some links to them and let them decide what's best
<bkerensa> valorie: Hmm maybe they might offer gift certificates? I would just e-mail and see what they can offer ( I have one of their cellphone numbers somewhere I will look for it tomorrow
<valorie> email is good
<valorie> we have a month
#ubuntu-us-wa 2015-09-03
<ahi2> hello anyone
<Salt> hi ahi2 
<ahi2> hi Salt
<ahi2> hows Seattle or WA?
<ahi2> weather i mean
<Salt> great
<Salt> well, I like it at least
<Salt> where are you located?
<ahi2> im in NM
<ahi2> ill be on a trip to WA last week of Sep
<ahi2> i hope the weather is decent
<Salt> probably will be rainy, but not hard rain like over there, just drizzle
<Salt> most people don't use umbrellas, if the rain gets hard enough for one then it is also too windy
<ahi2> ok
<Salt> so a light windbreaker or hoodie will usually suffice
<ahi2> i have a windbreaker and a sweatshirt just in case
<ahi2> is the underground tour any good?
<Salt> a bit cheesy, but fairly decent as far as tourist attractions
<Salt> here was a little write-up I did that is geek focused
<Salt> http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/linuxcon-north-america/attend/about-seattle
<ahi2> i like caves and underground stuff
<ahi2> thanks for the site list
<Salt> np
<valorie> I thought the underground tour was as you say, cheesy but fun
<valorie> in fact, the cheese is part of the fun
<valorie> I totally missed out on linuxcon
#ubuntu-us-wa 2015-09-04
<Salt> valorie, I know, thought I'd see ya!
<valorie> I was on the road, meeting or schlepping my husband on the last of his PCT trip
<valorie> he skipped the section closed by fire close to Lake Chelan
<Salt> gotcha
